# What a difference....



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

..a year makes.

Shepherd Book went from driving me (and MowMow) completely bonkers to really settling in. March and APril were just OVER the top. I wasn't well and MOwMow was having trouble dealing with my mother staying with us (with no end in sight) and Book just compounded the problem so badly I thought I'd have to rehome him. I didn't want to even think to hard about it, he was an adult (almost) black cat and kitten season was coming up.... who would want him?

After my mom went home and I was more mobile I was able to really lay down the law. I took on a zero tolerance policy for his shenanigans. I don't know if it was that, his age finally kicking in or a combination of the two but he really got himself together. 

Granted, I still can't leave ANYTHING edible on the counter or on the lowest shelf of the cabinet. It has to be in a sealed glass container. He'll chew through plastic containers and bags. I can't leave my food on the table and walk away to get anything. I have to tuck him under my arm and take him with me. 

What seems to have changed is his attitude. He still loves to bug his brother but now it seems play ful and not aggressive. It's a bit disconcerting but even when I'm just sitting on the couch he lays there and stares at me with this goofy adoring gaze until he falls asleep. If I make eye contact he flops over and shows me his belly, chirping and trilling for rubs. He still tries to steal MowMow's spots (closest to me) but as long as he can touch me with a paw or even his tail he seems content now. 

The two of them have worked out a truce. Book still grabs at MowMow and will still smack him in the head at food time but now instead of running off and hiding MOwMOw knows to stay close to me and if Book runs at him I'm there to intercept him with a dishcloth flick to the backside. As long as MowMow can molest him on a regular basis (in the worse sense of the word), he seems to be happy to tolerate Books presence and they even get in chasing fits running around the apartment. 

Anyway, I've FINALLY grown pretty attached to the little beast. I was always fond of him, even when he infuriated me but now I quite love the Demon Spawn.

THeir catnip cigar was MIA for the longest time, I found it when I moved the couch yesterday. Here is Book coming down from a catnip high.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I LOVE his name, BTW!! Brownshirt power!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad he's calmed down! Such a sweet little innocent boy, I don't believe half the stories you tell. :grin:


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a cutie! Black cat on a white carpet.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear Book's settled down....as you say it could be a combination of things, a little tough love on your part I'm sure played a big part.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

I can definitely relate. Brody was a holy terror up until about a month ago. He turned one in March. Just like your Shepherd Book. Picking on Sasha and Sherlock, trying to grab food all the time, getting into everything. It took a lot of patience and tough love. When Sherlock got sick we kept him in our room for 2 weeks after to be separate from the other cats and I could tell Brody missed him. Once we let him out he started to be well-behaved, like a switch or something. So I totally understand how you feel. Shepherd Book does have that cute little innocent look haha.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow, i am so happy for you! at last! all your patience has paid off. ahh, the joys of motherhood.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so happy that he has finally settled down. I can totally relate though...I've got a 9 month old who is in her terrible 2s and is attacking both of my adults. My girl won't fight back, but my boy Snickers will. I guess she's trying to claim alpha status because it definitely isn't play. The water bottle is my friend and her nemesis.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

My Jonah is almost 3 and he is STILL a holy terror. I had one other cat like this--Loki--who was a PITA until he was 14! We then had 4 pretty normal years and he died at 18+. I'm assuming that Jonah will continue to be Demon Spawn for a good while yet, alas!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

nicolee said:


> The water bottle is my friend and her nemesis.



Lol. I have one as well that I decoupaged all pretty and in pink lettering it says "Feline Torture Device." Book lives in fear of the Feline Torture Device.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm so happy that there is some light at the end of tunnel with Book. I have read your posts with some concern for him, and you as well. I'm in a somewhat similar situation with a black male kitty I adopted six months ago at 4 months old. He just very recently is less rough in play with my 13 month old female. She has always been patient with him and they remain best friends but she is really enjoying the gentler play.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

All my cats know they're in trouble if I even _reach_ for the water bottle, let alone pick it up LOL


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Look at that picture! There's no way he's as naughty as you say


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad he's settled down l, for you and Mow! 

Evie is a food stealer too. We can't leave anything out- even if it's in a box!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Abbie said:


> I'm glad he's settled down l, for you and Mow!
> 
> Evie is a food stealer too. We can't leave anything out- even if it's in a box!


I think part of us all getting along was me learning to deal with his food obsession and stop stressing about it. It used to bug me NO end that I had to check the kitchen for ANY little thing (including the garbage disposal. he's a pro at fishing out stuff if I haven't run it). Now it's no biggie, food gets put away double time or stored in the microwave (he can open the toaster oven) and dishes go in the washer. My kitchen is certainly a LOT cleaner with him living there.

Last night I strained my green beans in the sink and one slipped into the garbage disposal. I left it sticking up for him and moved on. He was SO excited by his big secret find. He saw it in the sink and watched it like a hawk on a tit mouse until I walked out of the kitchen. He snatched it and took off running for the back bedroom to eat it. What a nut, I wonder if when he finished it he was like "you know, that was kind of gross...".


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Last night I strained my green beans in the sink and one slipped into the garbage disposal. I left it sticking up for him and moved on. He was SO excited by his big secret find. He saw it in the sink and watched it like a hawk on a tit mouse until I walked out of the kitchen. He snatched it and took off running for the back bedroom to eat it. What a nut, I wonder if when he finished it he was like "you know, that was kind of gross...".


that is SO cute! i'd be peeking around the corner the whole time spying on him to see his excitement.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Saw this and thought of SB:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol Marie! This one still cracks me up, it's Book to a T.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear things are working out well with the little guy...he's a sweetie, food obsessions aside!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

The black ones are especially impish. I feel your pain, and I relish in your successes! Good boy Book!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Those pictures crack me up, what is that, a pancake? See, as nosy as my cats are on the counters, it has nothing to do with food, they just wany to see what I'm doing. We had pancakes and eggs yesterday and I left the leftovers on the stove uncovered. Usually I would cover them but I guess I was just kind of curious. Nobody touched anything, and we were outside, in and out. My husband ended up eating the eggs and the kids ate the pancakes. 

I've been trained to put the food away because we had a dog that was like Book. She would even get on the counters! Probably why she was at the pound. She was the sweetest thing, but you could not take your eyes off your food for a second!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I think part of us all getting along was me learning to deal with his food obsession and stop stressing about it. It used to bug me NO end that I had to check the kitchen for ANY little thing (including the garbage disposal. he's a pro at fishing out stuff if I haven't run it). Now it's no biggie, food gets put away double time or stored in the microwave (he can open the toaster oven) and dishes go in the washer. My kitchen is certainly a LOT cleaner with him living there.
> 
> Last night I strained my green beans in the sink and one slipped into the garbage disposal. I left it sticking up for him and moved on. He was SO excited by his big secret find. He saw it in the sink and watched it like a hawk on a tit mouse until I walked out of the kitchen. He snatched it and took off running for the back bedroom to eat it. What a nut, I wonder if when he finished it he was like "you know, that was kind of gross...".


Oh bless him! That's so funny. Last week Evie ran off with a piece of kitchen roll, what a successful hunter she is!


----------

